# How the heck to find a good groomer?!



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm having some trouble finding a good groomer in my area. I've searched online (google, citysearch, etc) and most of what I find is self service or just doesn't sound too good. The only other places I see around that groom are PetSmart & PetCo... and after having somebody in PetSmart tell me Cody would look "so cute in a lion cut!" there is no way I'm ever taking him there.

I've heard so many horror stories of double coated breeds "accidentally" getting clipped down that I'm a little overly paranoid about taking him in... but I think it's time he gets a little professional help. He's heavily blowing his puppy coat and I'd like to get him professonally groomed & blown out to remove the dead fur and just tidy up his look a little.

Any tips or recommendations? I'm in Seattle.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

If you like your vet, maybe ask your vet or any friends with dogs. My vet happens to also have an affiliated groomer right next door and she is fabulous. Also you never know, one of the chain stores might have a decent groomer, but you'd want to talk to the person who would actually groom your dog first.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

I would go with a vet's or friend's recommendation before trying a groomer at a retail store. 

The retail stores often don't have a place they can walk the dogs. And if you need to drop them off for more than just the grooming time... we had a cocker spaniel that I dropped off to be groomed, came back to get her 4 hours later and she eliminated all over the car interior on the way home, on the freeway. I had to pull over to the shoulder, pull off the seat covers, and reload the car before we sould continue. It was a mess. 

Most private groomers will walk a dog if they notice any signs of needing to go out.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

briteday said:


> I would go with a vet's or friend's recommendation before trying a groomer at a retail store.
> 
> The retail stores often don't have a place they can walk the dogs. And if you need to drop them off for more than just the grooming time... we had a cocker spaniel that I dropped off to be groomed, came back to get her 4 hours later and she eliminated all over the car interior on the way home, on the freeway. I had to pull over to the shoulder, pull off the seat covers, and reload the car before we sould continue. It was a mess.
> 
> Most private groomers will walk a dog if they notice any signs of needing to go out.


actually retail stores like petco and petsmart do not allow employees to walk dogs outside of the salon. if something were to happen to your dog, like it runs away and gets hit by a car, they arent insured to cover that. i honestly wouldnt want some person i dont know taking my dog outside on a walk, especially if i had a dog that was bad on a leash.

how to find a groomer? it really is hard b/c most salons are terrible, and that isnt even when you consider retail stores. at least if something happens at a retail store, there is a huge corporation waiting to take care of it. small salons dont offer that same thing. the best way is to stop people oni the street who havepretty well groomed dogs. if you see a clean well groomed pom, then ask them who they use. the best way to find a groomer is through word of mouth, people are not usually to shy to tell you where to go, or where not to go.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

Hi,
I used to live in Seattle ( I actually went to grooming school near there!), but my favorite place to work was called The Pet Stops Here. It has been many years, but I think it was in Bellevue. I loved the owner and would probably never have left except I moved to California and that is a bit of a commute, lol!
You could look them up and see if they are still there?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I disagree that most salons are terrible. I find that to be a harsh blanket statement, and it simply is not the case. There are MANY wonderful salons out there, and wonderful groomers. You just have to look to find one suited best for your needs, just as you would for a vet, a doctor, a hairstylist, etc. 

I agree with the others that word of mouth is the best way to go. Regardless of where you decide, or who you call, you need to ask questions to ensure that you are dealing with professionals, and that your dog is going to be groomed to breed standard as you wish. There was just a thread a week or so ago, about what questions to ask a groomer. There was alot of info given by many, and all was great advice for anyone looking for a groomer.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

Get in touch with Victoria Lovely - she is in Milton, WA and is a Pom breeder/exhibitor and is (or used to be) a professional groomer. She might be able to give you some recommendations.

http://www.lovelypomeranians.com/


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I found the easiet way to find a good groomer is to simply take them there. All I did was find the closet groomer to where I live, which is just down the road and across the street from Snoopy's vet, I called and set up an appointment and that was that.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

That is great that it worked out for you Durbkat. I personally would not recommend choosing a groomer only on location. Or just price, or just one thing at all. Many things should be considered when choosing a groomer, and the first things should be experience, safety of the pets, quality of the haircuts, time spent in the salon, etc. Last should be price and convenience of location. JMO, but I am glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well one important factor for me was if they required proof of vaccinations. The other place close by did not require this, the one I take him to does. This ensures that Snoopy won't catch something from another dog as I had started taking him before he had all his shots.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

> Well one important factor for me was if they required proof of vaccinations. The other place close by did not require this, the one I take him to does. This ensures that Snoopy won't catch something from another dog as I had started taking him before he had all his shots.



Many states do not require groomers to have vaccine proof on record. My state does not, and I don't require proof, but of course recommend that dogs have them, for their OWN health. Just because dogs are vaccinated, does not mean that they cannot be carrying/shedding a virus, etc. and infect a pet that is not vaccinated. The reason for having vaccines is only to protect your own pet. Most vaccines are not 100% anyway..there are WAY more strains of Kennel Cough than the vaccine covers. That is why it is only recommended for puppies to be groomed after their last puppy shot, and not before. Vaccinated animals can still pass on illnesses to other unvaccinated pets. Keeping records of proof of vaccines is a headache, and a huge paperwork ordeal for both pet owners and the groomers and I think its unnecessary, especially in a clean, well kept salon, where dogs are kept in their own separate cages. Your chances of your pet getting sick are much greater when you take them to the vets. lol


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Petsmart only requires rabies. I only take my dogs for nail trims, and an occasional bath and brush for Moose.

Sidenote.. when Chance had parvo, my mom and I were in the waiting room waiting to see the Doctor, and there was a yorkie there that accidently had his ear cut by the petsmart groomer. They had it all bandaged up and the groomer was there to make sure he was okay. Petsmart paid for it all, but thats not the worst part.

about 30 minutes after they left, aNOTHER yorkie came in with his ear cut too. Different groomer, different petsmart. But it was crazy to see two different stores with the SAME issue on the SAME night.

But dont judge petsmarts off of that alone, the groomer at the petsmart by me in fantastic, and was even able to get bows in Baileys hair.. yes Bailey my beagle


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Graco22 said:


> That is why it is only recommended for puppies to be groomed after their last puppy shot, and not before. Vaccinated animals can still pass on illnesses to other unvaccinated pets.


Well the groomer I take Snoopy to said that I should have been bringing him in at 9 weeks, when I got him, to get him used to the experience instead of waiting till he was 4 or 5 months old and had never experienced it and could fight it more.



Graco22 said:


> Keeping records of proof of vaccines is a headache, and a huge paperwork ordeal for both pet owners and the groomers and I think its unnecessary, especially in a clean, well kept salon, where dogs are kept in their own separate cages. Your chances of your pet getting sick are much greater when you take them to the vets. lol


I don't see how its hard to keep records of it. It may be different where you are but here its just a single piece of paper that has a list of the vaccinations the pet has recieved. Yes they are kept in their own cages, but they can't just keep one cage per animal and throw it away after its been used, so other animals have been in that very same cage.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Generally, the last puppy shots are 12 weeks of age, (when I recommed first groomings) but there is some immunity after just the first shot at 6 weeks old. I think that is plenty young to start the grooming/bathing process, but everyone has their preferences. Keeping records is alot more than just keeping a paper on file. Those records have to be kept updated, and if you don't realize it until the client comes in for their appt, then you have to send them packing and they have to wait for another open appt. spot,(which for some groomers is months) and the groomer lost income for that day. It becomes the groomer's job to check each dog's record and remind people that their records need updating. That is a task that takes alot out of a day that is already very busy for groomers. That is the biggest complaint I get about the box stores..they can't even get their dogs' nails trimmed without the vax record. I just think its a waste of time, because the only dog you are protecting is your own, and that should be a given. Though I am not really sure what they are being protected from, as kennel cough vax is a waste of time IMO. At some point, we will all probably be required to keep records of vax on dogs, and I dread the day that happens. 




> Yes they are kept in their own cages, but they can't just keep one cage per animal and throw it away after its been used, so other animals have been in that very same cage.



Those cages should be being sprayed and cleaned in between each pet's use with a disenfectant cleaner that kills parvo, kennel cough, etc. That is why I don't use the open wire cage banks. I use solid sided cage banks, with grilled doors only. Very easy to spray all down and wipe out between pets. That really is (or should be) common practice in any place housing different animals in the same cages.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

But I think in the end it is a good thing. Because say for example a dog came in that had the parvo virus on its paws from stepping in infected dog poop and drags it into your store. Then the next client to come in has a 3 month old puppy and it gets parvo and dies. Then couldn't they sue you for either not having a clean enviorment or for not having stated in the phone book or told on the phone that you don't require proof of vaccination?


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I totally agree that people should have their dogs vaccinated. But, no, a client cannot sue me if their pet catches something and becomes ill or dies. 2 reasons. One, it can never be proven that the pet caught its illness at a particular time/place. Your dog could catch parvo, kennel cough, etc walking down the sidewalk an hour after another dog did, etc. Two, it is obvious truth that in taking your pet anywhere that other pets are, you need to have YOUR pet vaccinated. Having records of vax in the situation you explained (a dog stepping in something infected with parvo) is not going to have any affect on the dog that brought it in, and was or wasn't vaccinated. Only the person who's dog WAS NOT vaccinated would catch it. Me requiring them to have the dog vaccinated doesn't do anything for me, it is soley in the best interest of the clients dog, and I do tell my clients that, even though I do not require them show me proof. Now, obviously if a pet walks in with obvious poo/mud, etc. on its feet, then I am going to immediately wipe it up with disinfectant. But, parvo can be carried on something you can't see, so that isn't always possible of course to mop the floors every time a dog walks in. They cannot sue, there is no grounds, but I am sure they can bad mouth, spread word, etc. that their dog became ill, and they believe it happened at X Place. Its really a preference thing for pet owners, but I just don't think it is advantageous for a grooming salon to require vax of anything but rabies. They should explain to clients that it is in the best interest of their dog, as the only one they are protecting is their own dog. For instance, kennel cough has many, many, many strains. The vaccine only protects against 6 I think..so that means all those other strains are freebees. Any dog can catch them, and there is an incubation period..so those dogs could be vaccinated, and still be spreading the virus. Just because a dog is vaccinated, doesn't mean it is completely safe from catching something. How about this situation. You take your dog to a dog park, (which obviously doesn't require vaccines, as you can come and go at your leisure, and no one is manning a gate, etc..) your dog catches something because it was or wasn't vaccinated? Can you sue the city that "oversees' the dog park? No. You took your dog to a place where you knew other dogs would be, and that is the risk you take. Its like taking your child to daycare, and sueing the facility because your child comes home with Chicken Pox. It happens, unfortunately, even with vaccines, nothing is foolproof. There will come a day, in the near future, when licensing happens to the grooming industry, and vaccine requirement will be a given in those laws, for sure. Will it affect the number of animals that come down with illnesses? I highly doubt it myself. I know many, many, many groomers, from all over the country, and some require proof, most don't, and I have never heard one story of a pet contracting something from their salon. This has peaked my interest though, and I am going to post about it on a grooming message boards, and see how often this happens.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ahh, thanks for clearing that up. 

That dog park situation wouldn't apply to me because our dog parks are managed and you have to get a permit to get access to it and the gate has a key pad lock on it and they change the password as much as they can to prevent people from giving the code out.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, you must have a nice dog park. We don't have those here. lol We have a fenced area at best..lol So does that dog park have vaccines required? Do they monitor the kinds of dogs there, like having to fill out an application, etc?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes, all vaccines are required. Though the kennel cough vaccine is optional. You have to fill out an application and the tag must be worn at all times. You also have to pay a fee, which is $25 for the first dog and it gets cheaper if you have more than one.

Here is their website,
http://www.louisvilledogs.com/

The one I take Snoopy to is 2 acres, split in half, one for small dogs and one for large dogs. They even have a 5.5 acre park that is split in half.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Wow, thank you for the link. What a nice park! We don't have anything like that here..lol Maybe in Chicago, but out here, no, its just a free for all with a fence. lol


----------

